
Show HN: /usr/bin/htop - theden
http://0xfee1dead.top/
======
anishathalye
A no-installation version: `htop | nc seashells.io 1337`

~~~
rsync
"A no-installation version: `htop | nc seashells.io 1337`"

I'm confused ... you are running the command 'htop' locally (and piping it) so
how is that not installed locally ?

Is htop a local, (n)curses based app that you run in a console or is it
something else that I am missing ?

~~~
sram1337
Perhaps he means a no installation way to show htop on a web-page?

Assuming you have 'htop' installed, you can pipe it's output to seashells.io
via `nc` (netcat) and it will give you back a URL where you can see the
output.

~~~
_joel
Indeed, anything can be piped in, i.e.

while true;do date;sleep 1; done | nc seashells.io 1337

~~~
moehm
FYI, you can make it shorter by using sleep in while's condition, no need for
while true. It does delay the first output though.

while sleep 1; do date; done | ...

~~~
rounce
Doesn't the difference lie in whether you want to run the command then sleep,
or sleep first and then run the command?

~~~
namanyayg
> "It does delay the first output though"

~~~
dazmax
Could also do `while date;do sleep 1;done`

------
dewey
Reminds me of this submission from a while ago that explained how to have a
kinda-live version of the current htop status as the background image of your
website as a fun hack:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10323226](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10323226)

The site is now down but here's a snapshot:

[https://web.archive.org/web/20160304133820/http://drunken-
se...](https://web.archive.org/web/20160304133820/http://drunken-
security.at/is-it-a-good-idea-to-show-everybody-what-your-server-is-
doing/?q=/archives/41)

~~~
Sean1708
Your memory is _really_ good.

------
egeozcan
GoTTY does that for every console app:
[https://github.com/yudai/gotty](https://github.com/yudai/gotty)

~~~
binocarlos
gotty is such a useful tool - especially with interactive mode turned on and
you can ssh from the browser

------
kevinastone
I just typed a `q` out of impulse.

~~~
MawKKe
Hah, me too

------
dec0dedab0de
[https://github.com/theden/0xfee1dead.top](https://github.com/theden/0xfee1dead.top)

Incase the url is blocked for anyone else.

------
julien_c
Your pm2 install is outdated, man.

------
melq
Check out glances in webserver mode:

[https://nicolargo.github.io/glances/](https://nicolargo.github.io/glances/)

------
singularity2001
I couldn't renice (F7) my uploaded pwn-rootkit process, please fix.

------
unictek
A fake HTOP is running on this website:
[https://system76.com/servers/starling](https://system76.com/servers/starling)

Pretty Awesome, does anyone knows if it is an Open Source library?

------
agumonkey
You made me press Ctrl-C .. well done

~~~
tandav
i pressed q

------
thinkMOAR
whats new since the Show HN of 99 days ago?

~~~
theden
DoA it only got one vote! (It didn't scale well, sockets weren't closed on
disconnection, so that was fixed). At least now everyone can watch the
server's load average increase real time.

------
thristian
In Firefox on Linux, I'm seeing a lot of U+000F boxes scattered around,
messing up the layout.

------
amelius
Speaking of which, why does "top" always truncate user names at 8 characters?

------
thom_nic
Looks like the magic is done by
[https://github.com/theZiz/aha](https://github.com/theZiz/aha) (by looking at
the process tree under `htopgen.sh`)

------
mapcars
I don't understand what am I looking at. Somebody runs htop command and serves
output as an html? How did that end up in HN top? Should be maximum a high
school project.

~~~
whalesalad
Well you’re right in that you have no idea what you’re looking at.

Ever tried to render an interactive cli gui as a website in a browser? It’s
atrivial.

It’s a neat project that has the added twist of rendering it’s own status.
You’re seeing the htop output of the server rendering its own htop output.

~~~
gspetr
> Ever tried to render an interactive cli gui as a website in a browser? It’s
> atrivial.

Which part of it is interactive?

The cli gui part is also suspect. For all we know it could be handcrafted,
which would make GP correct, although in an unintended way.

------
emeraldd
Do the F keys function ?

Edit: looks like there isn't much in the way of interaction ...

